# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Bathroom Reno

## tcf

My first go at a bathroom after purchasing and moving into house and has been a lot more work than expected. I have learnt very quickly the joys of renovating, especially in a fiddly bathroom job. 
The original bathroom. Shower full of scum and tiles cracked, toilet disgusting, cast iron bath rusted, window broken, roof mouldy...but other than that all ok.

----------


## tcf

first step was for the electrician to disconnect everything so i could strip walls and straighten walls. Straightening walls took over two days, with some out of plumb by more than an inch and a half (fun). The bath waste also had to be re-plumbed to fit directly under the new bath, which was also fun with limited space under the house. I made up the p-trap and fixed to the pipe and slid under the house and then stuck the vertical waste pipe to the bath down through the hole. Saved a lot of time, but still an interesting excercise. 
bathroom stripped    
after walls straightened and with insulation   
new corner shower base recessed into studs in similar position to old base

----------


## tcf

plaster was done by a mate in half a day. Plaster went straight over lining board roof to provide more insulation as there is one approx 100mm roof space in the lean-to roof.   
after sanding the next day then applying an undercoat really brightened up the area especially from the roof being changed from cedar lining boards to white plaster.   
the shower system uses lami-panel walls and they are not to be entirely painted under otherwise proper adhesion wont occur.   
At this stage things are going along nicely

----------


## tcf

The next stage was to re-tile. I decided to go straight over the top of the old tiles, with a leveling compund underneath to provide a better surface to tile onto. This wasn't a problem as the other areas of the house will be re-floored in tas oak at a later stage with yellow-tongue underneath, thus also bringing up the height of those areas to match. 
Tiling was one of few jobs sub-contracted to a local tiler. He did a great job, in half a day at short notice and for very cheap. I was very appreciative especially at the busy xmas time for tradies. 
tiles down   
grout haze brushed away   
around shower base

----------


## tcf

post-tiling i pumped a bucket load of silicon in the plaster/tile joints as waterproofing is difficult when tiling over the top of old tiles. This should suffice particularly with an inbuilt shower base (not tiled). 
The next step was to knock on the arcs. Did all the arcs and skirts except for the skirts returning to the shower base, as I am waiting for the shower screen to go in to make nice fit with the skirts.   
Then replaced the old aluminium venetian with western red cedar timber venetian   
The room is starting to really take shape. The light colout of the walls and the natural white gloss of the arcs gives a great crisp, clean and bright finish from what was originally in place.

----------


## tcf

so now for the majot plumning work. Had a mate assist with realigning the toilet waste, but other than that all completed myself. Major works able to be completed; new claw foot bath (only acrylic, but matches in nicely and cost a third of the price of cast...oh and weighs a lot less  :2thumbsup: ). Also plumbed in shower head and taps. 
bath, toilet, vanity   
shower head and taps   
The shower screen i was given in the shower system had the wrong sized corner returns so i had to wait to receive the new ones before installing the shower screen. The major work left is really only that screen and the exhaust fan (IXL). There is an issue with limited roof space ~100mm and therefore trying to flash the IXL through and outside the roof. Any fan I have seen will protrude my roof space out the top being a very old lean-to roof.

----------


## tcf

Waiting for the correct shower screen to arrive I had a go at tiling the wall behing the vanity. Simple white/white layout with a mirror on top.   
bevelled edge mirror to compliment the size of the vanity. Adds even more light to the area with the light from the window (on the left) reflecting into the whole bathroom   
The mrs is happy at this stage, which is always good, just itching to jump in the shower...will it be before xmas?...i wonder

----------


## q9

Nice work! 
Bathrooms are fun, eh?  :Tongue:

----------


## Bedford

Great effort. :2thumbsup:

----------


## tcf

Cheers guys 
I have finally finished, every last fiddly job done. So the shower screen returns were too long, the shop sent the wrong ones so after waiting for the new ones the screen system went in pretty easily. 
I finished the remaining skirts on the floor 
Electrician finshed wiring everything 
And I installed a flue-type-setup above the exhaust fan being on approx 120mm roof space to aid ventilation. It is working a treat. 
Some pics of the final completed job 
Bathroom looking from doorway   
Bathroom from window looking back towards shower   
Flue above exhaust fan from outside

----------

